# TFV8 replacement glass



## Looney (16/8/16)

Does anyone know where I can buy the TFV8 replacement glass?

I was stupid and careless and both the glasses of my kit broke 

I need to find replacement glass 

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Sick Boy (17/9/16)

Following. Please let us know if you find


----------



## RichJB (17/9/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/tfv8-replacement-glass.html


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

@Looney - have also moved this for you to the "Who has stock" subforum so the vendors can assist directly here if they choose to


----------

